# Ansteuerung der I/O Ports von einem USB IDE Controller



## §Alptraum§ (28. Februar 2011)

Hm, könnte mir jemand sagen, wie ich die I/O Ports eines USB zu IDE Controller ansteuern könnte?

Diese USB zu IDE Controller sind ja in externe Festplattengehäuse verbaut.

Ich wollte die I/O Ports für andere Zwecke gebrauchen.

Gibt es da für Linux schon ein Programm für, oder gibt es hier etwas Programmierschnipselcode?

Muß ich diesem Controller, mit Hilfe eines Mikrocontrollers ihm eine Festplatte vorgaukeln, um den Controller dann nutzen zu können?


----------

